# 2012 cruze shuts down completely while driving



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

serenacoates76 said:


> Guess What.... still happens.. well will not even start now. I have read so many threads on here about these issues, but nothing really on what fixed it.
> 
> Can someone help me.....


Unless you can do some minor repair work yourself, the forum isn't likely to be much use. 

As odd as it sounds, the fact that car won't start is good news. There is nothing worse then trying to fix something that only acts up occasionally. The problem is, if you have the car towed, it might fix itself and then you're back to square one. See if you can find a local mechanic who can look at the car where it sits. 

If you're going to try and throw parts at it, I'd suggest replacing the relays in the underhood fusebox.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Just because the battery is almost new does not mean it cannot have a internal failure.

Have it tested before throwing parts at the car.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd pull the battery out and have a dynamic load test done. It's new - I would suspect the battery.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

OP might very well have a problem with the battery, but if I'm reading things right, the shutdown happened twice prior to replacing it.

I think it was Nick D that had a problem with his car shutting down that was fixed by replacing the ignition relay.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear you're experiencing issues. Maybe we can help. We know the Cruze (collectively as a group) better than anyone out there.

What trim level is your Cruze? (LS, LT, LTZ, Eco) Which engine (1.8L or 1.4L turbo) and which transmission (6-speed auto or 6-speed manual) do you have?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not only the Cruze, dey all are doing dis now, using a point contact relay to fire up everything, especially the ignition. Just two tiny silver plated brass contacts touching each other to keep these things running. Microcontrollers, a microprocessor with peripherals that makes it a complete computer that requires exactly 5.0 volts to function properly. If the voltage even drops by a 1/4 of a volt, it quits working. 

If the battery supplied voltage drops below 8.5 V to these "computers", you will have all kinds of problems, and compounded by a series of connectivity problems, one big fat series circuit. Ignition switches were a tad better, had a self cleaning wiping contact, but still a problem depending on the material used. EPA sure didn't help by banning electroplating in this country.

Ha, told to invest in silver because its used in all electronics, not the best material, silver oxidizes, actually tungsten is the preferred material, can withstand the heat of an arcing contact. But since it has higher resistivity, requires a larger contact. a stronger spring, and a few more ampere turns to overcome that force. Oh my God, the bean counters would have a fit.

8.5 volts tells me they are still using the 7805 series voltage regulator, this is back from the 60's. Do have up converter regulators now that have a zero voltage drop, that voltage could drop down to 5.0V and still operate the computers properly. Oh my God, this would add about 20 cents to the circuit. 

Used to use all pretinned wire, now all bare copper, thank you EPA, copper oxide is an excellent insulator, good for about a few years, then oxidizes, major problem with the battery terminals, but can be soldered. That leads to another problem, leadless solder. Caused primarily by the software people, outdating our computers, vehcles, and cell phones, throwaway products filling up the land fills. Doing a bit better job now, but took years to develop the proper flux. Still requires a lot more heat than lead, rough the delicate electronic components. 

I can still buy lead tin solder, but instead of it being a buck a pound, more like 25 bucks. Also still can buy R-12, but instead of 30 cents a pound, more like 80 bucks a pound.

So if you are wondering why we are having problems, it all deals with the materials we are forced to used. In one way, glad I am retired. Every year the EPA was coming out with new regulations that had to be complied with, but their major solution was to export all this stuff outside of our borders.


----------

